# Estação em Lagos - Praia da Luz



## Costadinove (27 Mar 2013 às 00:31)

Boa noite a todos os usuários desta casa.

Estou à espera que chegue a minha Watson W8681

Local da futura instalação - Algarve - Lagos - Praia da Luz

Vou instalar no telhado de uma casa com uma altura aproximadamente de 8 metros e o equipamento será instalado a mais 1,5m do telhado com area livre em volta do local da instalação.

Assim que chegar vou colocar fotos do local e da instalação.

Cordiais cumprimentos


----------



## Costadinove (27 Mar 2013 às 03:44)

Esta é a estação encomendada:
















Esperemos que corra tudo bem na montagem e na publicação da informação online.


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2013 às 16:19)

Força Costadinove. Esperamos pelos teus registos.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2013 às 18:25)

Não esquecer de fazer o Radiation Shield 

Depois é pô-la a bulir!


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Mar 2013 às 19:50)

Será a primeira fine offset do país com solar, ou estou errado


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2013 às 20:39)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...mata-dos-medos-charneca-de-caparica-7038.html

Errado.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Mar 2013 às 20:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...mata-dos-medos-charneca-de-caparica-7038.html
> 
> Errado.



Ups, não tinha reparado


----------



## Costadinove (27 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Realmente estava a pensar em colocar a Estação a trabalhar e depois fazer o RS.

Acham que não deva instalar a estação antes de  ter o RS pronto?


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2013 às 08:51)

Costadinove disse:


> Realmente estava a pensar em colocar a Estação a trabalhar e depois fazer o RS.
> 
> Acham que não deva instalar a estação antes de  ter o RS pronto?



O ideal é fazer um bom RS antes


----------



## hvalentim (28 Mar 2013 às 10:51)

Se é para fazer um RS o ideal é obviamente antes até porque isso implica criar uma forma de sustentação diferente do braço de plástico que vem com a estação e andar a fazer essa instalação mais tarde no topo de um mastro não é prático.

Sobre isto, a cerca de 2 km da minha estação existe outra do mesmo modelo instalada sem _radiação shield _e tenho reparado que as leituras para já (e ainda não estamos no Verão) até não diferem muito da minha (para não dizer que são praticamente iguais).

Em todo o caso o RS também serve para proteger e aumentar a durabilidade dos próprios sensores. O que vem com a estação claramente com vento lateral forte pode meter água no compartimento das pilhas para além de que a resistência do suporte não convence.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2013 às 10:52)

Dou-te o exemplo da adaptação do RS à minha 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-do-conde-pce-fws-20-a-6889-2.html#post363663


----------



## Costadinove (28 Mar 2013 às 23:36)

Geiras disse:


> Dou-te o exemplo da adaptação do RS à minha
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-do-conde-pce-fws-20-a-6889-2.html#post363663



Olá Geiras

O teu RS está muito fixe, parabens.

Vou ver o que consigo fazer. Em principio vai dar tempo a construir o RS uma vez que meteu-se este feriado de Sexta-feira Santa e só deverão entregar a estação 2ª ou 3ª feira e até lá vou ver o que posso adiantar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2013 às 00:04)

Costadinove disse:


> Olá Geiras
> 
> O teu RS está muito fixe, parabens.
> 
> ...



Sim, tens ainda algum tempo e é algo fácil de fazer, este meu já dura mais de 2 anos (apanhou 2 Verões e 3 Invernos) e tem-se demonstrado impecável, tanto em qualidade de material como fiabilidade.

A minha estação demorou 4 semanas e meia a chegar, devido ao facto de estarem esgotadas


----------



## Costadinove (3 Abr 2013 às 05:00)

Já cá está a Estação e já está a bombar....

De uma forma provisória mas a dar resultados.


aqui ficam umas fotos do Umbox e a mesma já no sitio.

The Box





A mostrar o conteudo





Monitor protegido





Sensor para o Sol





RS





Mais algum material que estava oculto na 1ª foto





Emissor





Apoios





Mastro





Mais uns sensores





Mais algum material





Já trabalhou hoje com a chuva que apareceu por cá.





Já no sitio e a "Bombar" 




Ainda sem o RS manufacturado mas já tenho os pratos dos chineses para estragar... hehehehe


Com valores





Vamos ver quanto tempo levarei a montar o RS para melhorar os valores e proteger o sensor.

Darei mais informação conforme for avançando no projecto.
Tambem já tenho o Cumulus a funcionar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 07:56)

Parabéns! Venham de lá esses registos! 

Atenção que o RS tem de ficar o mais opaco possível


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 14:03)

Costadinove disse:


> Vamos ver quanto tempo levarei a montar o RS para melhorar os valores e proteger o sensor.



Pois, quando vier o sol irás ter problema com os valores de temperatura certamente, aconselho a instalares o RS o mais depressa possível. De resto boa instalação .


----------



## hvalentim (3 Abr 2013 às 14:37)

Parabéns! Veio do Reino Unido?

Estou especialmente interessado em ver o que ela devolve em termos do alegado "Índice UV". A ver se há alguma variação entre distintos lotes de fabrico/importadores.

A minha segue o padrão de praticamente todas as que encontrei no Wunderground: valores disparatados a atingir um máximo de  "14" com grande facilidade. E, pior, uns picos que se elevam quando o Sol está mais baixo e descem quando está mais alto (devia ser o contrário).

Não sei o que diabo cozinhou o fabricante para medir os UV mas não me parece que seja isso que de facto é medido. Parece um qualquer esquema para "adivinhar" muito mal os valores UV a partir de parte do espectro visível ou coisa que o valha.


----------



## Costadinove (3 Abr 2013 às 21:08)

hvalentim disse:


> Parabéns! Veio do Reino Unido?
> 
> Estou especialmente interessado em ver o que ela devolve em termos do alegado "Índice UV". A ver se há alguma variação entre distintos lotes de fabrico/importadores.
> 
> ...



Olá hvalentim

Esta veio das Terras de sua Majestade (UK) sim senhor.

Processo rápido

Está instalada mas de uma forma provisória
Vou retirar para montar o RS e depois coloco online.
Acho que não devo disponibilizar da informação  sem antes estar tudo a 100%
Vou dando noticias no desenrolar do processo..

Cumprimentos

Costa


----------



## Costadinove (3 Abr 2013 às 21:14)

Geiras disse:


> Parabéns! Venham de lá esses registos!
> 
> Atenção que o RS tem de ficar o mais opaco possível



Sobre a opacidade do RS penso que está garantida. Comprei uns pratos de um material de plástico mas muito resistente (não sei o nome do material)
Só falta descobrir como montar, porque como o Sensor para o Sol está ligado por um cabo ao RS de origem aquilo não dá muito jeito para fazer a protecção como estava a pensar em fazer.
Estou a estudar a situação, mas se alguém souber de uma maneira de ultrapassar esse problema é só dizer.

Cumprimentos

Costa


----------



## hvalentim (3 Abr 2013 às 22:35)

A solução que encontrei, no prato de cima, foi perfurar um buraco do diâmetro do "pescoço" - chamemos-lhe assim - do módulo solar com uma broca craniana. Depois serrei o prato desde o bordo até ao centro (com jeito é possível dobrar um pouco, não muito que parte) e passei por aí o cabo. No final selei tudo com silicone branco.

A alternativa seria cortar o cabo rente à ficha e depois voltar a cravar outra.

Quanto ao tal "material de plástico muito resistente", com um toque semelhante à cerâmica, será melamina da Faplana?

Atenção que a melamina é muito resistente à perfuração. As brocas têm dificuldade em penetrar, "resvalam". Mesmo as para metal (é possível fazê-lo com estas mas demora).

Se tivesse de começar de novo tentava provavelmente usar cranianas para betão porque têm um tipo de abrasão/superfície de corte que é provavelmente mais adequado. Brocas para madeira é para esquecer.

A minha mandei vir da astroradio.com (Barcelona). Demorou 24h (MRW).

PS: Compilei aqui meia dúzia de de "lições" aprendidas no processo de instalação. Talvez tenha interesse.


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 23:00)

Dada a inutilidade do RS de origem, acabei por parti-lo para tirar o cabo...


----------



## hvalentim (3 Abr 2013 às 23:17)

Ainda a propósito da melamina. Para obter um corte mais perfeito e uniformemente centrado para todos os pratos o ideal é fazer uma sanduíche destes com fita de dupla face de forma a assegurar que não se deslocam (é quase impossível fazer o corte dos pratos todos de uma assentada só, vais ter que parar e recomeçar...).

Por outro lado se, como os meus, pelo tipo de rebordo, eles tiverem uma geometria em que encaixam mal uns nos outros directamente, pode ser útil usar um espaçador uniforme entre eles.

No caso usei as mesmas porcas que depois meti no varão. Seja:
prato
fita de dupla face
porca
fita de dupla face
prato

3 porcas por prato, dispostas em triângulo equilátero. Convém fazer os furos todos (inclusive os do varão) com os pratos ainda colados. E de preferência usar um suporte para o berbequim.

É preciso ainda antecipar que além do grande buraco ao centro onde há-de encaixar o _radiation shield_ de origem há ainda que fazer os dos varões, pelo que na eventualidade do uso de espaçadores estes devem ser colocados o mais próximo possível (quer-se dizer na mesma posição relativa, prato a prato) uns dos outros. Se não, no fim, feito à sorte, quando estás a furar os buracos para os varões a probabilidade é que nalguma altura a broca se depare com uma porca ou o que quer que se use.


----------



## hvalentim (3 Abr 2013 às 23:46)

Eu  não diria que o RS de origem é completamente inútil ou incapaz.

Como já escrevi noutro tópico, tenho um "vizinho" com uma estação igual só com o RS original e surpreendentemente as leituras até não diferem muito das minhas, mesmo em dias mais ensolarados (agora em Março, bem visto).

Acho sobretudo que é frágil, oscila muito no braço plástico e provavelmente não aguenta um temporal como o que por ex. tivemos em Janeiro. Para além do compartimento das pilhas ficar demasiado exposto.


----------



## Costadinove (4 Abr 2013 às 02:50)

HValentim
Agradeço toda a informação que disponibilizas-te
Vai ser muito util na hora de furar aqueles pratos. lol
Vamos ver se não terei que ir às compras outra vez.

Depois coloco fotos do resultado.

Cumprimentos
Costa


----------



## Costadinove (5 Abr 2013 às 04:20)

hvalentim disse:


> Parabéns! Veio do Reino Unido?
> 
> Estou especialmente interessado em ver o que ela devolve em termos do alegado "Índice UV". A ver se há alguma variação entre distintos lotes de fabrico/importadores.
> 
> ...



Depois de ver alguns valores que a estação libertou durante estes 2 dias, os valores de UV estão normais (acho eu) máximos de 14 na altura em que o sol está mais alto e baixam ao cair do dia. Vou estar atento aos restantes valores. Parecem valores aceitaveis. Julgo que a estação está a funcionar bem.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2013 às 11:39)

hvalentim disse:


> Eu  não diria que o RS de origem é completamente inútil ou incapaz.
> 
> Como já escrevi noutro tópico, tenho um "vizinho" com uma estação igual só com o RS original e surpreendentemente as leituras até não diferem muito das minhas, mesmo em dias mais ensolarados (agora em Março, bem visto).
> 
> Acho sobretudo que é frágil, oscila muito no braço plástico e provavelmente não aguenta um temporal como o que por ex. tivemos em Janeiro. Para além do compartimento das pilhas ficar demasiado exposto.



Julgo que estejas a referi-te à estação de Vale Fetal. Também a sigo com alguma frequência e até estranho o facto de não ter dados tão absurdos. Pela imagem que está no WU, o RS é o de origem agora se a estação ainda o tem ou se já foi modificado não sei... Eu testei a minha só por curiosidade, cheguei a ter 23ºC a 1 de Fevereiro, mudei o sensor para o meu RS e ao fim de 30 minutos só já tinha 16ºC.


----------



## hvalentim (5 Abr 2013 às 12:11)

*Sobre o "Índice UV" da W-8681-Solar*

Um índice UV de 14 não é nada normal, para mais nesta altura do ano. Em Portugal ele pode tanto quanto sei atingir 9 ou 10 mas é no Verão.

Com o "Índice UV" produzido por esta estação vejo vários problemas:

1. Desconformidade da escala com a internacionalmente reconhecida.

Dupla incongruência dos valores internamente medidos:

2. Por um lado o valor máximo (14) atinge-se com demasiada facilidade. Se ele devolve 14 quando é 6, é de admitir que podendo chegar-se a 10-12 deveria poder (e estar em conformidade "escalado" para chegar a) atingir internamente pelo menos 20.

3. Por outro constata-se uma tendência inexplicável e contraditória para ao longo do dia em condições atmosféricas uniformes reportar valores mais baixos quando o Sol está mais intenso (ou mais altos quanto está mais baixo, dependendo da perspectiva).

Veja-se um exemplo deste comportamento num dia de Sol em Agosto de 2012 (Caparica - note-se a mudança abrupta em torno das 10 e das 18h, vê-se idêntica coisa em estações por todo o mundo):





Ou seja, a estação não só reporta os valores numa escala atípica e de amplitude deficiente com dentro dela os mede mal.

Tudo somado, o UVI da estação é para esquecer.

Para paliar a asneira e no fundo tentar encaixar a realidade no instrumento de medida ao invés de usar este como retrato dela (o que é o contrário do que se pretende) apliquei por software (Cumulus) um factor de compensação de -0.3 cumulativamente com um multiplicador de 0.7, o que tem o efeito de reduzir a escala de 0-14 para 0-10 e se traduz no seguinte resultado (em que A=valor devolvido pela estação e B=resultado da aritmética aplicada):

*A      B*
1	0
2	1
3	2
4	3
5	3
6	4
7	5
8	5
9	6
10	7
11	7
12	8
13	9
14	10

A verdade no entanto parece muito clara: o sensor da estação não está a medir de facto os UV. O que também é confirmado por quem a testou (eu pu-la em cima do telhado antes de me dar ao exercício) aplicando-lhe uma fonte de luz conhecida por não emitir UV e obteve leituras elevadas destes.

Enquanto o _luxmeter _(que há-de ser pouco mais ou menos equivalente aos usados  nas máquinas fotográficas) é uma solução barata que produz resultados bastante aceitáveis para estimar a radiação, a idêntica estratégia provavelmente usada para estimar os UV é um perfeito disparate.


----------



## Costadinove (6 Abr 2013 às 06:34)

*Re: Sobre o "Índice UV" da W-8681-Solar*



hvalentim disse:


> Um índice UV de 14 não é nada normal, para mais nesta altura do ano. Em Portugal ele pode tanto quanto sei atingir 9 ou 10 mas é no Verão.
> 
> Com o "Índice UV" produzido por esta estação vejo vários problemas:
> 
> ...



Já fiz a respectiva correcção.
Muito obrigado hvalentim pela partilha da informação.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Costadinove (29 Ago 2013 às 02:53)

Carissimos colegas de actividade weathermologica.. lol .... 

Vamos lá fazer um update da info da estação:
Desde algum tempo que o meu sensor (meu... como quem diz... da estação.. lol ... este portugues....) sensor de UV que está off.
Para ser mais preciso, é desde Maio que não dá informação e como já estava um pouco aborrecido com a situação e depois de fazer resets - desligar - tirar baterias -  e sei lá mais o que, decidi contactar o fornecedor e expor a situação.
Na resposta ao meu email, o fornecedor apenas informou que iria enviar nesse mesmo dia uma unidade RF para substituição.
Esta loja subiu uns pontos muito consideráveis na minha escala de consideração. 

Resta esperar que chegue e substituir a que lá está.

Nota: Ainda não montei o RS, e se calhar é uma das razões que levou o sensor deixar de funcionar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Ago 2013 às 08:57)

Costadinove disse:


> Carissimos colegas de actividade weathermologica.. lol ....
> 
> Vamos lá fazer um update da info da estação:
> Desde algum tempo que o meu sensor (meu... como quem diz... da estação.. lol ... este portugues....) sensor de UV que está off.
> ...



Poderá ser isso, mas geralmente afeta a placa toda, desde a falha de envio de dados


----------



## Costadinove (8 Out 2013 às 23:07)

Mais um update sobre a situação da Estação Meteo da Praia da Luz:
A unidade de RF veio e foi substituída, resultado foi o mesmo, os valores de luz e UV's não aparecem nem por nada.
Depois de contactar o fornecedor, o mesmo propôs o envio da toda a estação para a loja para ser apreciado qual o problema que a mesma tem.
Claro que os nossos Correios não são amigos do cliente e depois de avaliar o peso da encomenda, (mais de 2KG - 2,3KG) levou a que o valor de envio subiu de 13 para 38€.
Resultado, encomenda de volta para casa e retirar tudo o que não seria essencial.
Enviada e agora aguardar que chegue ao destino para apreciação pelo técnico do representante.
Depois deixo aqui o resultado.
Cordiais cumprimentos.


----------



## Costadinove (24 Nov 2013 às 17:51)

Situação actual:
Chegou finalmente a estação mas desta vez veio uma unidade completamente nova (tudo novo) hehehe
Já testei tudo e funciona perfeitamente.
Aproveitei e fiz uma protecção para a unidade RF.
Vou deixar as fotos mais tarde.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Costadinove (25 Nov 2013 às 05:49)

Pois aqui estão as fotos da construção da protecção.

Descrição:
1- 10 Pratos dos Chineses (duros até dizer chega lol)
2- Separados de 15mm entre os primeiros 9 pratos (de cima para baixo) e 20mm entre os 2 ultimos.
3- 2 Varões roscados de 6mm de aço inox. (na verdade um é suficiente para respeitar as distâncias entre os pratos? Um varão dividido em 4(mesmo à conta) ou 2 divididos a meio e depois cortamos o excesso.
4- 8 ou 12 Porcas mais 8 anilhas em inox para sustentar a estrutura conforme se vê nas fotos.














































Aqui está muito resumidamente como ficou a estação
Agora é só coloca-la no sitio. 

Informação adicional: Não está online ainda mas vai voltar a estar como anteriormente.


----------



## Costadinove (9 Out 2014 às 00:19)

Realmente o minha sorte não tem muitos créditos

Depois de ter problemas com as baterias alcalinas de 1.5V recarregareis, levei algum tempo até encontrar um sitio para mandar vir.
Agora que estão na estação e o equipamento no sitio, eis que os sensores perdem a comunicação repetidamente.

Será que alguém já teve esse tipo de problema?
Calculo que a distancia da estação até à consola seja o principal problema, mas realmente não tenho outro sitio para por a consola de maneira a ligar a estação à NET.

Se alguém tiver um truque na manga eu agradeço.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Costadinove (15 Out 2014 às 03:45)

Resolvido, depois de um apagão total da EDP a minha Estação voltou imediatamente a comunicar.
Não sei que raio de equipamento estaria a fazer interferência mas depois da Electricidade ir a baixo o problema acabou.

Já está à 4 dias estavel, sem problemas de comunicação.


----------



## Furby (15 Out 2014 às 10:50)

Costadinove disse:


> Resolvido, depois de um apagão total da EDP a minha Estação voltou imediatamente a comunicar.
> Não sei que raio de equipamento estaria a fazer interferência mas depois da Electricidade ir a baixo o problema acabou.
> 
> Já está à 4 dias estavel, sem problemas de comunicação.




Se diz que isso aconteceu, então tenho a informar que de futuro ira voltar a acontecer.

Isso deve-se aos campos electromagnético que os postes de média/alta tensão da EDP / REN provocam, caso os tenha perto de sua casa.

Também acontece com vários Radioamadores a nível Nacional, terem problemas de interferências em HF por causa dos ditos postes da EDP / REN, basta consultar alguns Fóruns / Clusters Nacionais de Radioamadorismo e ver alguns Radioamadores a queixarem-se de tais interferências.

Malditas bobinas nos postes.......hehehe

É por isso que não aconselho ninguém a viver perto desses postes, na compra de casa, é tentar evita-los


----------



## Costadinove (20 Out 2014 às 17:27)

Olá Furby
Aqui por perto não tenho nenhum poste de alta tensão. Média tensão passa ainda longe (uns 400 metros)
Em principio a razão não deverá ser essa, estava mais inclinado para a passagem de um cabo da PT mesmo junto à minha casa e eles deverão estar a utilizar Powerlines o que deverá estar a fazer estas interferências.
Quando passo com o meu carro (tenho rádio CB instalado - President Jackson 2 + Antena Santiago 1200) é um barulhão brutal. Aquele barulho próprio das Powerlines que conheço muito bem.
Perto da minha casa ainda há zonas piores, com sinal em fundo de escala no equipamento de rádio.
A PT no seu melhor e a ANACON nada faz.

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Out 2014 às 17:55)

A minha tem uns cabos de alta tensão a menos de 30 metros e comunica sem problemas, agora está mesmo por baixo da antena de casa da TDT, tambem não tenho quaisquer problemas, apenas deixei de "receber" o sinal DCF, mas resolvido com isolamento das braçadeiras que são metalicas para com o mastro.


----------



## keipha (20 Out 2014 às 17:56)

A PT não usa powerlines nos cabos exteriores. Quanto muito dentro de casa de clientes e já são casos raros, mas de qualquer maneira nunca estão ligados para as linhas exteriores.


----------



## Costadinove (23 Out 2014 às 05:14)

keipha disse:


> A PT não usa powerlines nos cabos exteriores. Quanto muito dentro de casa de clientes e já são casos raros, mas de qualquer maneira nunca estão ligados para as linhas exteriores.


Olá Keipha

A PT se usa não sei, mas que o ruído junto aos cabos da PT é exactamente igual às interferências provocadas pelos powerlines lá isso é.
Instalei uns powerlines em casa de propósito para verificar o espectro e comparar.
Tenho equipamentos de rádio e faço comunicação com outros operadores de rádio e tenho equipamento em casa e na viatura e quando passo em determinadas zonas o ruído é exactamente igual.
"Qualquer" PEN de 20€ para ver TV serve para configurar um SDR e podemos ver o espectro de FR.
Já agora a titulo de curiosidade, ainda gostava de saber como a PT faz para a mais de 2Km de distancia da central eles ainda conseguem por 12MB no serviço de ADSL!!!
Não terão nada a reforçar o sinal? Não acredito, têm que ter alguma coisa.

Mas com a PT não vale a pena fazer barulho......

Por agora, estou sem problemas de comunicação, vamos ver por quanto tempo continua assim..

Cumprimentos


----------



## keipha (23 Out 2014 às 08:45)

A mais de 2km 12Mb, depende do calibre do cabo. Garanto-te que nas linhas de cobre, não há powerlines. E nessse local há mais algum outro operador sem ser a pt, que tenha cablagem aérea?


----------



## Costadinove (4 Nov 2014 às 06:11)

Já começou o filme novamente........
Comprei as baterias no ebay e já estão a dar problemas.... não demora muito mando a estação para baixo e acabo com isto tudo... o Winguru vai até ao meu telemóvel por isso tenho sempre informação,,,,,
Bem que me avisaram que as pilhas não valiam nada.....
Que sina.....


----------



## hvalentim (18 Nov 2014 às 15:32)

As pilhas recarregáveis (1,5v NÃO 1,2v) originais também me deram problemas. Uma delas criava uma espécie de camada de óxido ou o que quer que seja que fazia com que o contacto deixasse de ser possível.

Resolvi passando uma lixa fina e imediatamente a seguir revestindo com uma camada de solda (de outra forma, a camada de óxido volta a formar-se).

O material FineOffset não tem nenhum controlo de qualidade. Como previsto a minha estação também desenvolveu problemas na comunicação dos valores UV e Lux ao fim de algum tempo. A loja espanhola onde comprei (astroradio.com) que não recomendo pela nulidade da assistência pós-venda e péssima política de (falta de) comunicação não foi capaz de resolver o problema, nem sequer de o entender.

Finalmente penso ter encontrado solução. Brevemente devo recomeçar a transmitir.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

Já ouviram falar em desactivar o pequeno painel solar que dizem!!! que carrega as pilhas e meter umas pilhas de litium... tenho umas desde o inicio da compra da estação, 4 anos e a contar....


----------



## hvalentim (14 Fev 2015 às 02:23)

O problema é algo mais complexo. A componente "solar" do modelo em questão não se limita à célula fotovoltaica para carregar as pilhas, inclui um luxmeter e um alegado sensor UV e é sobretudo a forma como o processador do sinal destes não se entende com o transmissor que causa problemas. E essa parte as pilhas de lítio não resolvem. O sinal vai-se na mesma.

O que pode ajudar é concomitantemente à aplicação das pilhas de lítio, abdicar do UV e do luxmeter e ligar directamente o sensor (salvo o erro o pluviómetro) que normalmente passaria pelo "solar pod" directamente ao transmissor.

Isso ou a aplicação enérgica de algum destes:


----------

